# PetSmart



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Luna has been to the groomer only once. We used a PetSmart near by without issues (I stayed inside or near by the 4 hours the appt lasted). 

She has an appointment this Sunday but after reading the news I don't think I will take her.

I'm thinking on using a groomer that comes to the house. Would that be a good idea?


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am not a fan of Petsmart grooming. I have used a mobile groomer for years now. She does an excellent job, comes to my house and does a full groom on both of my dogs in three hours. That means no cages, no waiting and less stress for the dogs. It does, however, cost more.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am also not a big fan of these type of groomers. In our area there is a serious shortage of groomers and appointments take many weeks. Luck has a standing appointment for every six weeks with his private groomer inside a vet office


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

We go to a small private groomer. I have used her ever since i got Pipper. There is just her and one other groomer working there. She is so busy that she had to quit taking on any new clients. I have Pipper's appointments booked ahead all the way to Christmas.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I take the girls to a small local groomer that I've been using for 20 years. She has two young ladies who have both been professionally trained help her, and they do a nice job. Most importantly, they love my dogs!

Here's how I know they're in good hands - we occasionally see Sarah, the groomer, when we're out and about. The minute my girls see Sarah, they try to jump into Sarah's arms and smother her with kisses. That's how I know they're treated right!


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I take Chrissy to a Groomer within our Vet's office who does a fantastic job with her!! Not sure why it would take four hours at Pet Smart for a grooming as that does seem as a pretty long time to have to wait?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snuggle's Mom said:


> I take Chrissy to a Groomer within our Vet's office who does a fantastic job with her!! Not sure why it would take four hours at Pet Smart for a grooming as that does seem as a pretty long time to have to wait?


Some groomers (secretly) use sedatives on the pups---at least they used to do this---not sure if it is still done. That could explain the long period maybe.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Very interesting Sandi!! Never thought of that and I hope that is not the case in Petsmart!!


----------



## lonewolf (Dec 23, 2017)

Does PetSmart have a problem? Abby the corgi is at least the 4th dog to die in its stores since December. Does PetSmart have a problem? 
Cindy Arboleda,Yahoo Lifestyle 8 hours ago 


Chuck Crawford with Harley and Abby. (Photo: Facebook) 
Chuck Crawford dropped off his corgi, Abby, for a routine grooming at PetSmart, not knowing that was the last time he would see her alive.
On March 29, Crawford took Abby and his other corgi, Harley, to the PetSmart in Toms River, N.J., around 8 a.m. At 9:45 a.m. Crawford was called and told to pick up Abby’s carcass at a different PetSmart location.
In a 20-second phone call, the Toms River PetSmart employee informed Crawford, 76, that his dog was dead, according to NJ.com.
“It was so crude and beyond comprehension,” Crawford said. “To take your pet for a grooming and then have them die? That is the absolute worst thing.”


Saw this headline on Yahoo a few minutes ago. You couldn't pay me enough to go to an assembly line groomer like PetSmart.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stay far away from places like PetSmart and Petco for grooming and training. They use the most inexperienced people and practices are sketchy. If they're good groomers they leave there and work at higher end salons or on their own. The dogs usually stay there that long not for the groom but so that they can stick them in a cage and either cage dry or just not have to take the time for the dog's owner to be alerted. PetSmart has had so many deaths. I use a groomer who lives in my building so I stay there the whole time. I like what I hear about mobile groomers too.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

I know she wasn't sedate last time (and only time) because I was there. They probably thought I'm crazy, lol. 

I never had a dog before Luna and I didn't want to leave her with a groomer. That particular pet smart has a glass window so you can see the dog. 

But I'm not taking my chances. Haven't been able to schedule with the mobile groomer but I'll keep trying.

Humane Society here has great reviews but I'm too afraid of leaving her alone in a place that I can't see her.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

If you can see her I would not worry too much about it---that to me might even be preferable to leaving her someplace where you can't stay & watch them. I would tell them up-front that "I am very fussy so I need your kindest & most experienced groomer."


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I read that the Pet Smart issue regarding yet another death of a Dog will be on Dr. Oz on 
April 12. I will be sure to tune in to that episode!!


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

mylittleluna said:


> Luna has been to the groomer only once. We used a PetSmart near by without issues (I stayed inside or near by the 4 hours the appt lasted).
> 
> She has an appointment this Sunday but after reading the news I don't think I will take her.
> 
> I'm thinking on using a groomer that comes to the house. Would that be a good idea?


I do think your idea about using a groomer which comes to your house is a much better idea, as long as you can watch over & monitor the situation while your dog is being groomed. I think a private groomer in your home would probably be more caring because they have more to loose with a small business, and also have less clients so focus would probably more closely focused on your dog:thumbsup:.

So heartbreakingly sad:smcry: :angry: the news about a total of 3 poor pooches being murdered at the PetSmart....two of the dogs at the SAME PETSMART STORE right here in New Jersey... the latest one being a Welsh Corgi.....there was a Bulldog before that, and one other which I'm not sure of the breed.

I realize 'self grooming' your own dog is not necessarily for everyone, but I home groom my Maltese myself with my own hands, I learned how from wonderful videos by 'Maltese Obsession' on YouTube. The maker of the videos is also a member here at Spoiled Maltese who posts here occasionally. Don't know if you might want to consider learning to do it yourself or not, you will save a whole lot of money *& most importantly know for sure your dog will be safe and in good hands*, there are no better hands than your own becauses yours are filled with love:wub:. 

It would require an initial investment in tools {cherrybrook.com has them all}, moderately expensive scissors and clippers which will pay themselves off quickly with the money you save from not grooming at a groomer. Most important thing to learn is to be cautious not to injure your dog while grooming them, keep them from falling off the table with a pole and tether {always supervised so they don't jump off and hang themselves while your back is turned}, being careful around the eyes and skin, especially the flaps under the arm pits and around the neck and genital areas. But once you learn what to do you have that knowledge forever and it will become second nature.


----------



## Mcx (Mar 20, 2018)

The news about PetSmart grooming is so alarming! I feel so sorry for the pet parents of the dogs that died under PetSmart care. We always shop at PetSmart and thought of thinking of bringing our pup there once he’s older. But after hearing the news, **** the NO!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all! The groomer is going to our house on Thursday. I will be at work but my mom will be there supervising. I trust her. She is in love with my Luna. She has a key of my house just to stop by and say hi to her granddaughter hehe. I'll let everybody know how it goes.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

There are actually four (4) Dogs that died while they were at Pet Smart for a grooming. There was a segment on the Channel 4 News with Lester Holt last evening.


----------



## Grace1215 (Sep 28, 2017)

*petsmart*

I would never go there for grooming's. Its best to find someone that grooms small dogs. I go to a groomer who is also a vet tech, she does a great job but I pay the price. She grooms my two dogs. It took a while to find one though.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

Depends on who you get at PetSmart. I take Olivia and Chloe there and they LOVE their groomer. They know where they're going and I'm chopped liver once we get there lol. They just wanna spend time with Lindsay (groomer) and the other people there. She is also veryyy sweet and a great girl, so I can see why they'd love her; and she does a great job with them!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I use to take Matilda and Miss Bow to Pet smart, when we wintered in AZ, we had the best groomers, Miss Bow was old and frail the groomer only groomed older dogs, she was amazing. 

I took Matilda to one in Spokane for a time, oh my gosh, their was so much drama with the groomers, I didn't want to put Matilda threw that.

I found a awesome groomer close by, she owns the shop. When I take Maddie there it's so peaceful, today was Maddie's spa day lol, when I picked her up she was the only one there, Angela let her out of the cage, Maddie came running to me, she was happy, I could see she wasn't fearful. Angela loves on her etc. I think small business owners need our support, so it's a no brainer.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

mylittleluna said:


> Hi all! The groomer is going to our house on Thursday. I will be at work but my mom will be there supervising. I trust her. She is in love with my Luna. She has a key of my house just to stop by and say hi to her granddaughter hehe. I'll let everybody know how it goes.


Saying a prayer for you that it works out!:innocent:


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

LOVE_BABY said:


> Saying a prayer for you that it works out!:innocent:


Thank you Sandy! I hope that too! I'm nervous and excited!


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Now I want to cry...

The groomers came yesterday. According to my mom, they were very gentle and Luna loved them. Now, she had a few knots (which means I haven't been doing a good job with my poor baby) and they told my mom the best was to cut that area so she didn't suffer. Therefore, they cut a lot. She stills looks pretty but now she scratches a lot.

I don't know if her skin is irritated if it was the shampoo. I really don't know. And I have to go to work and I'm freaking out. Do you wise people have any suggestions for me?


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

You might want to call the Groomer to see what shampoo she used for bathing. That might be cause of her scratching. Glad though that you were satisfied with her grooming and that Luna liked her. You might want to give her a bath with the shampoo that you are used to using and see what if that helps even though she just got her bath.
And don't be so hard on yourself regarding the "knots" since I know that when Chrissy goes to the Groomer, she has some of those as well.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you! We called them and they said her skin most be irritated and to put a little bit of Neosporin. I'm going to try that.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

mylittleluna said:


> Thank you! We called them and they said her skin most be irritated and to put a little bit of Neosporin. I'm going to try that.


Neosporin would only help if they cut too close to the skin and it was irritated. Does it look like that's what happened? If so, I'd have another conversation with the groomer and find out - just how bad were the knots and how close did she cut?


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

mylittleluna said:


> Thank you! We called them and they said her skin most be irritated and to put a little bit of Neosporin. I'm going to try that.



Hi,I would warn against using the Neosporin because most likely she will lick it off and it is not meant to be ingested/eaten and could harm her.
I think she is possibly either sensitive to whatever shampoo/conditioner they used or her skin might just be dried out from whatever dryer they used. 

I use Petology keratin shampoo and conditioner on mine and I can't say enough good things about it it's so gently & soothing. They even make an even gentler one for 'sensitve' skin which I haven't tried. I'm glad that you may have found a groomer that you like and that your dog likes. It is so difficult to keep these little ones completely mat free especially if you have a very busy life. Often times a much shorter hair style for them makes them easier to manage if you don't have a lot of time to groom.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Her left ear looks like its irritated to me and I can see the skin. I think it's too short but my mom insists they told her that's the area that they needed to trim short because of the knots.

I did put a little bit of Neosporin this weekend while she was under my supervision. Not too much, just a tiny bit because I was afraid she would lick it.

We also gave her another bath with her regular shampoo and it seems that aliviated the scratching in the rest of the body. She stills scratches her ear from time to time.

I think I will give the groomers another chance because my mom really liked them and they have 5 stars reviews but I will instruct them to never cut this short.

I swear I only want to do what's best for her and I feel really bad when something like this happen.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

mylittleluna said:


> I swear I only want to do what's best for her and I feel really bad when something like this happen.


Patricia, you are a very good Mommy! 
I'm glad she is feeling better after the bath you gave her. Now that she is knot free and if you keep her that way, the groomer won't have an excuse any more for cutting her hair so short.


----------



## mylittleluna (Dec 19, 2017)

Thank you!

Yes. That's the idea. Try to keep her like that and give them her shampoo next time 🙂


----------



## unicorn1098 (Oct 3, 2017)

I think it’s all about the groomer and less about the place. Bad things can happen anywhere but I think we run into issues with big chains like PetSmart when they employ so many different people and have so many locations. For example, some people hate PetSmart training programs and trainers. I swore by them with my Sprinkles and she graduated every single class our PetSmart offered (the trainer ended up “inventing” Advanced 2&3 level classes for our small group) and Sprinkles went on to get her CGC. My sister did the same classes in a different town with a different trainer and hated them. It was definitely the trainer that made the difference. 

Dolly’s current groomer actually used to be with PetSmart and now works at our vet as one of their groomers. I’d use her even if she were still at PetSmart because we know and love HER. Dolly gets so excited to see her, she sends me picture and message updates, makes sure Dolly is there as limited time as possible (no waiting around in a kennel) and she even put together an awesome price rate since I bring Dolly in so often. I take her in for a bath and grooming every 7-10 days since I’m going for the long Maltese look. It’s all about building that trust and respect. She’s the only one to ever have groomed Dolly but when I was looking around with Felicia (the first dog I ever had/was in charge of that needed professional grooming) I’d take her in just for a bath and wouldn’t leave her the first few times. There were plenty that were “one and dones” just because I didn’t feel like after being there I could trust them with Felicia. It took some searching but I finally found the groomer we’re with now. My suggestion is to explore your options and don’t be afraid to tell them what you expect. If you find a groomer that you and your dog love and trust, then I don’t necessarily think it matters where it is as long as you are comfortable. 😉 

All that being said, it sounds like PetSmart as a whole really needs to inspect and figure out what’s going on. Even if it’s a few bad groomers mixed in with some great ones, that’s a few too many!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

unicorn1098 said:


> I think it’s all about the groomer and less about the place. Bad things can happen anywhere but I think we run into issues with big chains like PetSmart when they employ so many different people and have so many locations. For example, some people hate PetSmart training programs and trainers. I swore by them with my Sprinkles and she graduated every single class our PetSmart offered (the trainer ended up “inventing” Advanced 2&3 level classes for our small group) and Sprinkles went on to get her CGC. My sister did the same classes in a different town with a different trainer and hated them. It was definitely the trainer that made the difference.
> 
> Dolly’s current groomer actually used to be with PetSmart and now works at our vet as one of their groomers. I’d use her even if she were still at PetSmart because we know and love HER. Dolly gets so excited to see her, she sends me picture and message updates, makes sure Dolly is there as limited time as possible (no waiting around in a kennel) and she even put together an awesome price rate since I bring Dolly in so often. I take her in for a bath and grooming every 7-10 days since I’m going for the long Maltese look. It’s all about building that trust and respect. She’s the only one to ever have groomed Dolly but when I was looking around with Felicia (the first dog I ever had/was in charge of that needed professional grooming) I’d take her in just for a bath and wouldn’t leave her the first few times. There were plenty that were “one and dones” just because I didn’t feel like after being there I could trust them with Felicia. It took some searching but I finally found the groomer we’re with now. My suggestion is to explore your options and don’t be afraid to tell them what you expect. If you find a groomer that you and your dog love and trust, then I don’t necessarily think it matters where it is as long as you are comfortable. 😉
> 
> All that being said, it sounds like PetSmart as a whole really needs to inspect and figure out what’s going on. Even if it’s a few bad groomers mixed in with some great ones, that’s a few too many!


:goodpost::goodpost:---love the balance here!


----------

